# IBN - So siehts zurzeit bei mir aus



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

Hallo Kollegen.

So sieht meine derzeitige IBN aus.

Grüße aus Cairo


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2009)

Andere würden sowas ja durchaus (und nicht ganz zu unrecht) als Urlaub bezeichnen. 

Aber du brauchst doch sicherlich noch preiswerte Unterstützung (*Anbiet*) ...

Nicht vergessen, immer viel saufen, bist ja schließlich kein Kamel mit integrierten Wassertank *ROFL*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

*So allerdings auch*

Hallo nochmal!

Das besser kommt noch, und hier soll ich was fertigbringen*ROFL*


----------



## sps-concept (28 Juli 2009)

*Ibn*

naja und was ist da Gegenstand deiner IBN? Ich hatte Bilder einer Anlage erwartet ;-) - so liess es der Titel erwarten


----------



## Ralle (28 Juli 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> naja und was ist da Gegenstand deiner IBN? Ich hatte Bilder einer Anlage erwartet ;-) - so liess es der Titel erwarten



1. Pyramiden reparieren, die sehen ja aus wie Sau.
2. Schild über Straße gerade stellen.
3. Hydranten ausbuddeln.

PS: Ach so 4. Esel füttern!


----------



## S5-Bastler (28 Juli 2009)

Die ägyptischen Abzweigdosen und Muffen sind doch voll in Ortnung, trockender Sand ist doch ein super Isolator. Es darf da nur kein Kamel drauf schiffen.


----------



## sps-concept (28 Juli 2009)

*Ibn*

oder er tut die Pyramiden sandstrahlen. Soviel Sand wie da rumliegt...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> naja und was ist da Gegenstand deiner IBN? Ich hatte Bilder einer Anlage erwartet ;-) - so liess es der Titel erwarten


 
nur ein Wort: Sprengstoffproduktion

vlt doch nochwas:

Bleistyphnat, Bleiazid, Nitopenta, ZZP....


----------



## jabba (28 Juli 2009)

Achso, jetzt hab ichs verstanden..

Der Sandhaufen ist deine Anlage nach der Inbetriebnahme *ROFL*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt hab ichs verstanden..
> 
> Der Sandhaufen ist deine Anlage nach der Inbetriebnahme *ROFL*


 
Nicht unsere Anlagen; die Berge Ägypten ist ein riesiger Zementproduzent.


----------



## peter(R) (28 Juli 2009)

So ne Arbeitsplätze habe ich von Zeit zu Zeit.

peter(R)


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

Danke Peter!

Jetzt trau ich mich keine Fotos vom Hotel reinstellen.


----------



## Approx (28 Juli 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Die ägyptischen Abzweigdosen und Muffen sind doch voll in Ortnung, trockender Sand ist doch ein super Isolator. Es darf da nur kein Kamel drauf schiffen.


 
Ahhhh! Jetzt weiß ich warum man die Kamele auch "Wüstenschiffe" nennt!


----------



## peter(R) (28 Juli 2009)

ok hier meine hochqualifizierte crew !

peter(R)


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2009)

Und hier meine!
Die meisten haben secondary school. das ist Hauptschule ohne Werken. Einige haben technical school, das ist Hauptschule mit Werken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Und hier meine!
> Die meisten haben secondary school. das ist Hauptschule ohne Werken. Einige haben technical school, das ist Hauptschule mit Werken.


 
Manfred bist du das auf den zweiten Foto...? Der vierte von Links!

schöne grüsse nach Ägypten


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (28 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Manfred bist du das auf den zweiten Foto...? Der vierte von Links!
> 
> schöne grüsse nach Agypten



Der vierte von links 
Oder meintest du den dritten von links ?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juli 2009)

Er ist der, der im Hintergrund (hinter den Typen) geplündert und blutend auf der Straße liegt... Der große Weiße ist der Räuberhauptmann. 

Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man, wie die hinterhältige Bande das Diebesgut aufteilt und ausprobiert. 

*ROFL*


----------



## doublecee (28 Juli 2009)

du leuchtest ganz schön raus aus dem haufen


----------



## Waelder (29 Juli 2009)

*Bei mir sahs so aus....*

War aber poPokalt.....
viva la Franz... oder so.. ich kann doch kein Französich


----------



## peter(R) (29 Juli 2009)

DAS SIEHT ABER GAR NICHT NACH ARBEIT AUS !!

peter(R)


----------



## Waelder (29 Juli 2009)

Definitiv, dass ist der Blick abends von der Baustelle aufs Meer


----------



## hausenm (30 Juli 2009)

Fängt der Zementler mit H an?


----------



## peter(R) (30 Juli 2009)

Bei der Karte würde ich eher darauf tippen, daß er mit L anfängt !

peter(R)


----------



## Waelder (30 Juli 2009)

Zementler ? das ist wohl mein vorgänger oder ? Ich hab da was mit Klebefolien gemacht...... aber Zementler hin und her mit Betongngngngngng
hatte ich devinitiv auch schom genug zu tun waren meine anfänge bei einer Firma R aus L.....


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (30 Juli 2009)

Hi Wälder

Mit Beton?? Früher Okay. Heut nur noch mit gewissen Inhaltsstoffen daraus

Hinweis: Trocknungsanlage in W. 

Gruss und bis zum nächsten Kaffee


Anis


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Juli 2009)

AküFi 
Frau M. aus S. empfiehlt bei D. nur K.


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> AküFi
> Frau M. aus S. empfiehlt bei D. nur K.


 
*Mega-Fragezeichen*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Juli 2009)

Firma R aus L und nicht Firma H und nicht Firma L und Trocknungsanlage in W
War das jetzt etwas verständlicher?


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Firma R aus L und nicht Firma H und nicht Firma L und Trocknungsanlage in W
> War das jetzt etwas verständlicher?


 
Etwas verständlicher, hört sich aber immer noch verdammt nach B an!


----------



## Waelder (1 August 2009)

Schade, dass es keine Geruchsbilder gibt, SchnickSchnack hätte da was zu bieten... War da nicht was mit dem komischen Brüdenwasser ?     .. . .. . . .. . 
. . . .. . :sm11:

Ich sag nur "Icecream" .....


----------



## stricky (10 August 2009)

hätte da auch noch was schönes ... zwar schon etwas älter aber unvergessen


----------



## hausenm (13 August 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei "älteren" Themen sind:
hier ein aufgräumter Arbeitsplatz- sehr vorbildlich. 
Aufgenommen im Iran


----------



## Markus (13 August 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei "älteren" Themen sind:
> hier ein aufgräumter Arbeitsplatz- sehr vorbildlich.
> Aufgenommen im Iran


 

wie romantisch - so ein kleines feuerchen...


----------



## hausenm (13 August 2009)

Na war ja nur eine Kohlestaubanlage, Allah war gnädig
und deshalb keine Gefahr. Sagte zumindestens der örtliche
Vorbeter und der muß das ja wissen


----------



## mst (13 August 2009)

Ein paar Fotos aus Kasachstan - Astana


----------



## mst (13 August 2009)

............................


----------



## online (13 August 2009)

Auf dem letzten Bild wollten die wohl Reifen wechseln.


----------



## mst (13 August 2009)

online schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Bild wollten die wohl Reifen wechseln.


 
Der war Randvoll mit Beton und ist so ca. 2 Wochen da gelegen bis er geborgen wurde. – Keine Ahnung ob dann jemand lange Zeit gestemmt hat ;-)


----------

